# Getting rid of road kill deer?



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

Who is responsible for picking up or moving a possible road killed/poached deer? Road commision? Township? This is southeastern Lapeer County near the intersection with Macomb to the south and St. Clair to the east.
On our road near the intersection there is what appears to be a road kill yearling. Normally I would or I assume someone else would shovel it into the ditch. Here's the rub though. It has a rope around it's neck and seems to have been gutted and drug there to rot. And it's in front of an occupied house.

How should I/we(neighbors) proceed?  Starting to really smell.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

AlmontHappycamper said:


> Who is responsible for picking up or moving a possible road killed/poached deer? Road commision? Township? This is southeastern Lapeer County near the intersection with Macomb to the south and St. Clair to the east.
> On our road near the intersection there is what appears to be a road kill yearling. Normally I would or I assume someone else would shovel it into the ditch. Here's the rub though. It has a rope around it's neck and seems to have been gutted and drug there to rot. And it's in front of an occupied house.
> 
> How should I/we(neighbors) proceed?  Starting to really smell.


Sounds like someone moved the nuisance from their neighborhood to yours.
Time to re-attach the rope and take her for a ride.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Not sure about Lapeer, but In Oakland County the Road Commission removes road kill deer..


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

answerguy8 said:


> Sounds like someone moved the nuisance from their neighborhood to yours.
> Time to re-attach the rope and take her for a ride.


That's a good way to get in trouble. I'd call your local DNR, since it seems somethings fishy (gutted and roped). Could it have been a deer from the youth season that fell off a car? If so there should be a tag on it.

Neal


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

I've only been able to drive by it in the dark to and from work, etc. I'll have time to check it out tonight while it's light enough to see. 


The re-drag was a thought but the way my luck runs a C.O will just happen to pass me as I'm untying it. Yes there's probably a dozen neighbors who would vouch for it's being left to rot by someone else but I'd rather not push it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Road Commission if on the roadway, property owner if on private property. By the letter of the law, the person who hits it is suppose to remove all material left on the roadway resulting from an accident.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

I'll bet some poor kid had his deer fall off a trailer or something from the youth hunt, gotta be heartbroken, hope there is a tag on it..


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> Road Commission if on the roadway, property owner if on private property. By the letter of the law, the person who hits it is suppose to remove all material left on the roadway resulting from an accident.


Just curious is what you said settled now? I know before the DNR, local animal controls and county road commisions where fighting over who had to take care of the carcasses (no one wanted the job).


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

answerguy8 said:


> Just curious is what you said settled now? I know before the DNR, local animal controls and county road commisions where fighting over who had to take care of the carcasses (no one wanted the job).


 I don't know what you are talking about, been that way my whole career.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

boehr said:


> I don't know what you are talking about, been that way my whole career.


Maybe it was just a Bay County thing. It made the papers here a few years ago, no one would pick them up; citizens were all upset.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Dont feel bad here in Leighton Township they don't pick up dead deer either.

This one was hit by a car back in I think May. It is on 142nd Ave just east of US 131 across the street from the big water tower.

These pictures were taken in Sept.




























We were lucky enough to watch this science experiement fester and puss and oooze for several months. It started out by bloating up...then after a few days of sun and heat it began to break down and smell a little bit. At one point it was oozing a puddle of grossness all the way across the road. It was for sure a smell to remember. Then it becan to get flat. Just like all the bones and whatever turned to liquid and the hide looked like a baloon that went flat. As you can see this deer now looks very hungry and very skinny...bummer cause there is a corn field just on the other side of the road had it made it there.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

Randy Kidd said:


> I'll bet some poor kid had his deer fall off a trailer or something from the youth hunt, gotta be heartbroken, hope there is a tag on it..


No, this has been gutted and dead for a while. The hide is turning black. This was probably shot about a month ago.


----------



## phantastick fish (Jun 8, 2004)

i would call the lapeer county central dispatch at 667 0292 (non emergency). just let them know. they should be able to take care of the problem. greetings from the city of lapeer by the way.


----------

